
Ask HN: What is the cheapest way to serve up video? - jjeaff
If you were building a scalable video streaming service (netflix-like) what would be some of the most economical services for bandwidth?
======
codegeek
Most economical would be to build it yourself. All the cloud services are too
expensive if you are looking to scale unless you have the budget of netflix. I
do encourage you to checkout this one service I found while researching
similar topic. No affiliations but they looked interesting as they use
webrtc/peer to peer to reduce bandwidth costs

[https://peer5.com](https://peer5.com)

~~~
inglor
Hey, I work for Peer5 (I'm pretty new) mentioned above (YC2017), we're
definitely the most affordable way to scale your video to petabytes of
traffic.

It doesn't work everywhere (for example if you need sub-second latency) but
it's heaps better than stuff like webtorrent for live/vod video (something I
checked before I joined). We can typically offload 90-98% to P2P meaning we
can offload 90% of the traffic to P2P.

We don't typically talk about cost savings (we talk about improving quality of
experience for end viewers of the video) but cost savings is definitely there.

This is the first time I'm talking about my job here (usually I'm all Node.js
and JavaScipt in HN) but if you want to talk business shoot me an email at
benji @ company name.com and mention you're from HN.

------
clouddrover
Probably WebTorrent. Your viewers essentially help to host the content:

[https://webtorrent.io/](https://webtorrent.io/)

------
fratlas
Hey have you got any contact details? Love to have a chat about serving video

